# Nitrate spike



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I overdosed my tank with flourish and lost a few fish. I have one Ctenochromis left out of the ones lost and he's breathing heavy and not eating. Just sits in one spot. He's been like that for a week. I've done a 75% and a 50% water change in a week to get rid of the nitrates.Anything else I can do?What can I give him?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nothing really. JUst up your water change.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Charles


----------

